# BI, Clan Line and B & C



## Banni (Aug 27, 2005)

Trying to finish off a portfolio of ships I sailed on and ones my dad sailed on, I am short of photos of the following ships:

BI: SS Itaura
Clan Line: Clan Allan, launched 1942, got details but no photo
Clan Keith; launched 1942, got details but no photo
Clan MacBrayne; launched 1942, got details but no photo
B & C: MV Causeway (sister ship of Bonnieway), need a small photo, got one but it is A3 and in a frame on the wall, wife won't let me take it to pieces! Also got no details on this one.

I would appreciate any help.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Banni, 
ref the Clan Line vessels. There is a photo of Clan Allan on the photoship site.
Built as the Empire Forest in SouthShields. The Clan Keith and Clan Macbrayne were Ocean Verity and Ocean Messenger. Built in Richmond California and Portland Maine. Ian Coombes excellent site has loads of info on these vessels. All though no picture of the above named but there are photos of the Ocean class which are the same. Cant remember his web address but if you Google Clan Line you will see his site on the first page that comes up. He is also a member of SN. 
Regards
Hawkey01


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Also there is a BI site which will have info on the ship you seek. www.biship.com
Hswkey01


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Ian Coombes web address as follows http://www.mnnostalgia.com


----------



## Banni (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks so far everybody, the Clan ones were spot on but the Causway and Itaura appear to be collectors items! Maybe have to get the big picture off the wall!


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Theres a photo of a vessel called Causeway on www.photoship.co.uk


----------



## Banni (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks gdynia and others. Down to the Itaura now. The Causeway on the photoship website is an older one plus my new explrer system won't let me access the ship photos even with the pop up thing switched off. i got a photo of the Causeway by putting its sister ship Bonnieway into google search and found a training school website with it on! Haven't replied because of storm putting lights out in my shoe base!! Never happened at sea this often!!


----------



## ernhelenbarrett (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re Itaura*

I Joined Itaura in Karachi on 4/4/1956 after leaving Karanja in Bombay, she was being fitted with Radar which was put in the Radio Room, Radio Room was shifted to my cabin and I was put into a cabin on the Skippers deck below the Bridge. On that occasion I was on two different ships Articles at the same time in two different countries, signed on a set of Articles for Itaura in Bombay and flew up to Karachi in an old DC3 clutching both Itaura and Karanja Articles then signed off Karanja Articles in Karachi and posted them back to Bombay, typical Marconi, didnt wantr u unemployed out there in case u decided to shoot thru!. Meanwhile I have a photo of Itaura taken in Sydney Australia if u want it
Rgds Ern Barrett Any e-mail address?


----------



## zelo1954 (Apr 5, 2005)

A photo of BI's ITAURA has just appeared on SN - albeit as a by-the-way to the Sunderland tug Grangetown

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=111740


----------



## ColonelUSMC (Feb 16, 2011)

*Itaura's Bell*

I own Itaura's bell. Picked it up while on USMC duty in Pakistan, 2002. I am just now figuring out what type of ship this was thanks to this web site.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* colonelUSMC *and welcome to* SN *from across the pond. Bon voyage.


----------



## iain48 (Oct 19, 2005)

My dad Hugh McArthur sailed on Clan Allan for several voyages with leave while ship was on UK coast, from 1953 to 1957 as Purser / Ch steward


----------



## lazyjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

Banni said:


> Thanks gdynia and others. Down to the Itaura now. The Causeway on the photoship website is an older one plus my new explrer system won't let me access the ship photos even with the pop up thing switched off. i got a photo of the Causeway by putting its sister ship Bonnieway into google search and found a training school website with it on! Haven't replied because of storm putting lights out in my shoe base!! Never happened at sea this often!!


The MV Causeway, 60,000 (approx) GRT. Sister ship MV Bonnieway.
Several pics are in the gallery, including some good shots by 'Glyndwr' who was R/O same time as I sailed on her as 4th eng.
You might try contacting him direct.


----------

